# Lialis burtonis



## dihsmaj (Dec 22, 2010)

Is it actually possible to feed these guys in Melbourne on a reasonable price range?
Around $100 for each skink meal, right?
And more for a gecko.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 23, 2010)

What skinks would you consider feeding that cost $100 ?!?!?!?!


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 23, 2010)

The pet skinks you get... I'm not sure where to buy feeder skinks.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lol. 
Don't think you can do that haha.
Your best bet is to go find them on your back fence. 
Or find a Lialis burtonis that's feeding on pinkies.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 23, 2010)

We have just about NO skinks around here, although there was one at a school just up the road.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 23, 2010)

You cannot get feeder skinks in Vic, it's also illegal here to catch them from the wild 
As Jannico said, get a Lialis burtonis that eats pinkies


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 23, 2010)

As much as I will get flamed about this. 
I don't think anyone will care if you catch a few garden skinks and keep them. 
Just don't sell them.


----------



## jesskie (Dec 23, 2010)

Lol yeh I know but I still want them on a license


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 23, 2010)

Why though...


----------



## mis-devious (Dec 23, 2010)

we just fed them woodies at the reptile park worked a treat (besides how tard and slow they were at catching them how the hell do they survive in the wild haha)


----------



## mis-devious (Dec 23, 2010)

and garden skinks are the coolest i have kept them since i was like 9 (took their eggs) who cares


----------



## Australis (Dec 23, 2010)

geckos


----------



## varanid_mike (Dec 23, 2010)

Your not allowed to feed them captive bred skinks or gecko's either, no licenced native species is allowed to be used as a food source for another native animal. eg: frogs or lizards to snakes or roo's to devils.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 23, 2010)

Would they take asian house geckos?


----------



## -Peter (Dec 23, 2010)

Burton's dont eat woodies, you must be thinking of another genus of pygos. I spoke to John W about feeding Burton's and we discussed tube feeding. I use that method.


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 23, 2010)

Jannico said:


> As much as I will get flamed about this.
> I don't think anyone will care if you catch a few garden skinks and keep them.
> Just don't sell them.


 
+1 I don't think anyone would care either


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 23, 2010)

boxhedjr said:


> +1 I don't think anyone would care either


 I'm going to think about that then, I'll have a look around first, before I assume I can get some.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 23, 2010)

varanid_mike said:


> Your not allowed to feed them captive bred skinks or gecko's either, no licenced native species is allowed to be used as a food source for another native animal. eg: frogs or lizards to snakes or roo's to devils.


 
What about unlicensed skinks and geckos??


----------



## -Peter (Dec 23, 2010)

The problem with skinks and geckos from the "garden" is the parasite and disease problems associated combined with confinement.
You also need to keep up a reasonable rate of supply.


----------



## hornet (Dec 23, 2010)

Isnt it legal in vic to catch some skinks for feeders? I know its legal in QLD and NSW to use skinks as feeders, assumed it was the same in vic


----------



## -Peter (Dec 23, 2010)

Its not legal in NSW.


----------



## hornet (Dec 23, 2010)

you sure? i could have sworn i was told it was, mayb it was vic then?


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Dec 23, 2010)

why not breed gecko's/skinks yourself? Feed 'em pinkies till you get a new clutch of skinks or whatever?


----------



## jordo (Dec 23, 2010)

hornet said:


> you sure? i could have sworn i was told it was, mayb it was vic then?


I think it might be Qld?

Plimpy, maybe try a beardy or bluetongue first, burton's aren't the best beginner reptiles.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 23, 2010)

I know they aren't the best, I assumed so due to the diet, and I had a blue-tongue (sort of want another), I was just asking about it.


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 23, 2010)

We should be aloud to breed or catch Asian House Geckoes for live food, much better than feeding natives, although i don't think anyone would care to much if you fed a couple of garden skinks.


----------



## najanaja (Dec 23, 2010)

the only problem with all of this is they AHG and Skinks do carry lots of paracites that are harmfull to Burtons..

I wouldnt wast your time on a Burton,,, it will give you nothing but greif unless you choose the illigal feeding options,,
but it is hard work...


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine love Asian house geckos


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 23, 2010)

The other thing with Asian House Gecko's is we should be trying to eradicate them from Australia. 
As far as I know, they only reside on the east coast. I've had people ask me to ship some lives ones down, I could not do it. 
Just thinking of escapees.




> Mine love Asian house geckos



How do you feed them to your Burtons?
As in do you quarantine them for a certain amount of time or just chuck them in?
What do you do during the winter and do you have plans to wean them onto rodents?


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 23, 2010)

What's the point of even having them on the list of legal animals if it's illegal to feed it?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 23, 2010)

It's not. 
They are several skinks in QLD that you can use for feeders (gardens skinks), as said you can use AHG but it's risky same with wild skinks.
And I've seen a few people who have got them onto pinkies.


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 23, 2010)

You could always buy/catch a skink and rub it all over a rats tail and feed that to the Burtons. I'm pretty sure there isn't a law against forcing a skink to pole-dance with a rats-tail.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 23, 2010)

double post...
lagged a lot.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 23, 2010)

Is it legal to take the tails of skinks and feed them (the tails) to the Burtoni in Vic?


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 23, 2010)

you could use tails to scent pinkies, certainly don't think it's illegal as long as you say you didn't delibrately disturb them.


----------



## BrownHash (Dec 23, 2010)

I think there would be an ethics issue. 

You could always start farming skinks for their tails and try it out though.


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 24, 2010)

If I farmed and froze skinks, then I should be able to feed them to it, right?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 24, 2010)

...I think that we have come to the conclusion that Burtons is the wrong the lizard for you.


----------



## jinin (Dec 24, 2010)

Jannico said:


> ...I think that we have come to the conclusion that Burtons is the wrong the lizard for you.



Lol, I tend to agree..


----------



## hornet (Dec 24, 2010)

Plimpy said:


> If I farmed and froze skinks, then I should be able to feed them to it, right?


 
Its illegal to keep them without a permit in vic, its illegal to use animals on permit for feeders so no. As the others have said burtons is not right for you, in fact they are not right for alot of people because of their feeding habits. If you do want a Pygopod go with a Pygopus or Delma sp that naturally feeds on inverts


----------



## -Peter (Dec 24, 2010)

I tube feed mine, they sit at the front of the enclosure and wait when they are hungry. They open their mouths for the tube.
They are a lot of fun, reasonably active.


----------



## jordo (Dec 24, 2010)

-Peter said:


> I tube feed mine, they sit at the front of the enclosure and wait when they are hungry. They open their mouths for the tube.
> They are a lot of fun, reasonably active.


 
What do you tube feed them?


----------

